# Trouble sitting -at whits end-no doctor will help!



## 14244 (May 28, 2006)

I have been in pain from a hiatis hernia and now found I have IBS-C for about two months. I have trouble sitting down. My back side feels funny and after a few minutes I feel like I have a lump in my throat. I have told 3 doctors, my gp, my gynocologist and the GI specialist who did my scope and colonoscopy. He said there is nothing wrong with me but a spastic colon. He won't even see me for another 3 weeks. I feel like I am going to fall over by the end of the day. HELP!


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you have any acid reflux? Burning sensations in the esophogus? Prilosec OTC is a good medicine for GERD. Have they checked for the H. Pylori bacteria in the stomach (bllod test)? This causes acid reflux and stomach pains. I am looking into the Mayon Clinic for my wife. My wife suffers from IBS and when doctors hear that they immediately turn off their hearing!She has had mausea for 6 weeks! I am ready to cuss everyone out. SHe has been to the ER 8 times and a GI 3 times. It's time to take it up a level. I know the frustration and pain. Just know you are not alone.


----------

